# Fertility the second time round



## tinkerbela (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, after some advice please! 
I have a 10month old son who was conceived naturally (after 8 agonising months of trying after being told we have a 2% natural conception rate; Hubby has extremely low morphology and I have pcos/thyroid probs) but then, 2 days before our first NHS ivf appt I found out I was pregnant. Unbelieveable and so so grateful. 
So, with a 10month old I now feel ready for the next baby as my age + above issues are not on our side. IVF is not a financial option for us now. How long after the initial pregnancy is one fertile for? My periods have returned but are very erratic, not sure if I ovulate and don’t want to get in the habit of tracking and becoming obsessed as I was before, partly as we are just so so lucky to have our DS. But I want to give us the best chance. Any help / advice out there? They say 2nd time is easier to conceive. We have been ‘trying’ for 3 months now. But not with any particular pattern to having sex (!) do I need to track or just wait a few more months? I have thought I was pregnant last month – heartburn/exhaustion/sore boobs/extremely forgetful but doesn’t seem to be anything as then I got this weird period. This month, I was bleeding for 3 days then have had 6 days now of a pink colour discharge and lots of tissue and little lumps. Not sure why? and still feel completley exhausted and forgetful. 

Head is a bit all over the place!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

They say that 12 months following birth is a very fertile period, but if you have any concerns about your periods / ovulation - have a word with your gp, a simple blood test will check everything is as it should be.

I wouldn't worry too much about being in such a hurry - dr's do say that it takes some couples up to 2 years to get pregnant - and that's if neither of them has any issues... with you both having issues, it may well take a bit longer.  
Best of luck
Sheila


----------

